
Show HN: A command line password manager - Xophmeister
https://github.com/wtsi-hgi/secrets
======
Xophmeister
"secrets" is a command line password/secret manager that uses GnuPG to secure
data and a blockchain to keep an audit trail of operations. It was motivated
by Jason A. Donenfeld's "pass", but with a few key differences to make it
stand out/satisfy my usage requirements.

I just pushed version 0.2.0; submitting it here as a public beta. It's been
tested, but not rigorously, so have a play and let me know if you find any
problems.

